# Rv Travel Meets Television Sitcom



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

ABC TV to air show about RV newbies...

RV owners will surely get a laugh out of the upcoming ABC episode of "My Wife and Kids," scheduled to air on Tuesday, May 10, from 8-8:30 p.m. "RV Dreams" is the title of this episode. Michael, who is determined to make record time driving from Connecticut to the Grand Canyon in a luxurious RV, convinces his reluctant family to make the road trip so they can spend quality time together. Along the way, Michael puts the family through many misadventures - including getting lost - and in his haste neglects to read one of the R.V. manualâ€™s most crucial operational features.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds almost like National Lampoon's Family Vacation. I have my calendar marked.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I wish CHEVY CHASE would make another VACATION movie...

How about:

"National Lampoon's RV Vacation!"


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think it was christmas vacation where his brother-in-law pulls up in the 20 year old, half beaten to death, rv and parks it in his drive way. One evening he was seen dumping his tanks into the sewer and the stuff was glowing flourescent green. Later the storm drain blew up. Funny movie.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

ahh, Christmas Vacation...one of my personal favorites. Not a holiday season goes by that I don't watch it.

Merry Christmas......sh---er's full!
















Randy Quaid is a funny, funny guy. I don't know if anyone could play that character any better.

Tim


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

my calander is marked,







wife might have other ideas







it is our 11th anniversary









oh well

darrel


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds good, will give it a view









Also, still waiting for the classic "Long Long Trailer" to come out on DVD (lucille Ball & Desi Arnaz circa 1953). RV hilarity at it's finest.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Sounds good, will give it a view
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there is a sway nightmare! That thing must have been 45ft long and pulled by a Cady I think? I wonder if it had a WD hitch?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

"The Long Long Trailer" would be great movie to take camping. We watched it at home on the VCR (like CJ says, no DVD) and loved it. They make SO MANY mistakes...beginning with the purchase! I like three parts especially:

1. When they get it home and the neighborhood ladies are basically taking everything out of the house and loading into the trailer (no weight concerns at all).

2. When they decide to take the unit off road to find a nice quiet camping site.

3. When Lucy decides to collect large rocks at every stop they make to "decorate their landscape with memories" when they get back home.

Randy


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Gotta love "My Wife and Kids"! Thanks for the heads up. I'll mark the calendar.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I was hoping for more mishaps with the RV. The whole Star Trek got old fast.

The part about the speed bump was my favorite, as I hit a speed bump at a pretty good pace the last time we went out.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I guess I'm too old. Was not impressed.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

ok, i'll admit...I marked the calendar, then didn't check it!!! Oh well, summer reruns are right around the corner.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rennerbee said:


> ok, i'll admit...I marked the calendar, then didn't check it!!! Oh well, summer reruns are right around the corner.
> [snapback]36044[/snapback]​


Tivo...Tivo...Tivo....


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we did watch it.

it had it's moments, the part where they pull over for family time was good









4 on a scale of 1 to 10









darrel


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Someone emailed us last week asking about the movie, The Long, Long Trailer with Lucille Ball and where we bought it. Well, for some crazy reason we can't seem to get our hands on the web site that we ordered it from but here is a web site we found in a search that supposedly has it:

http://www.deepdiscountdvd.com/dvd.cfm?itemid=WBD067975

Hope this helps.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You can also get it on DVD at Amazon.com

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow. Another show about a moronic dad screwing everything up for the whole family. How original


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We'll have to watch. Thanks for the heads up.
Linda


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Both say release date May 9, 2006; I'm waiting patiently...


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> my calander is marked,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIVO Cant live without it!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Wow. Another show about a moronic dad screwing everything up for the whole family. How original
> [snapback]88979[/snapback]​


That's what I was thinking.


----------

